# Sci-MX muscle mass



## steve_b21 (Dec 18, 2008)

Any one tried this product? sci-mx was formally known as USN.

Im looking to add lean muscle mass, as i cant seem to eat enough carbs througout my day.

Stats :

*Feature Ingredients per 155g serving (620kcal):*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*• *46g Protein* - A blend of protein sources including whey protein isolate and concentrate,

• egg albumen powder, calcium caseinate and soy protein isolate

• *100g Carbohydrates* - Slow burning complex carbohydrates from a proven natural corn

• source (and not sucrose) ensuring a sustained energy supply without encouraging fat

• storage

• *Vitamins and Minerals* - Complete vitamin and mineral package providing essential micro-

• nutrients

• *BCAA enriched amino package* - providing branched chain amino acids as well as all other

• essential & non-essential muscle building amino-acids

• *L-Glutamine* for enhanced muscle growth, repair, and recovery (See Sci-MX's L-Glutamine

• powder for more information)

• *4g MCT* - body fat reducing essential fats, also providing additional high energy calories

• and ensuring minimal muscle catabolism

• *Opti-Zyme™* - Sci-MX's unique digestive enzyme formulation increases protein absorption

• and causes a slower, sustained release into the system

• Safe and approved sweetener (sucralose)

• Sucrose free and contains no artificial colourants or chemical preservatives

Link : http://www.sci-mx.co.uk/pages/3023/Mass_System.htm


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

im using this at the mo, mixes easy mate i have th 5kg tub from discountsupplemnts.co.uk, came witha free sajker and nitrix oxide tabs

taste good too


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Why buy that when you can make your own? 66 quid for 33 servings!

Oats

Whey

Flavouring


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Go to myprotein.co.uk and buy whey, oats and amino acids seperatley and make yourself


----------



## steve_b21 (Dec 18, 2008)

willsey4 said:


> Go to myprotein.co.uk and buy whey, oats and amino acids seperatley and make yourself


Funny enough i did that yesterday lol

I got Whey blend choc, fine oats, L Glut and Malto... i assume i just blend it all together? :thumb:


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

steve_b21 said:


> Funny enough i did that yesterday lol
> 
> I got Whey blend choc, fine oats, L Glut and Malto... i assume i just blend it all together? :thumb:


No need to mix malto and oats

Oats pre workout and malto post


----------



## Jake H (Oct 31, 2008)

66 quid for 33 servings - rather not. Buy asda's oats and unflavoured protien off bulkpowders.


----------

